# Roland cut studio query



## dheer1um (Jan 14, 2007)

Will the cut studio support jpeg or png files. I want to use a roland for vinyl transfers. IF have the numbers or lettering in raster formats will it be possible to cut out the numbers?.


----------



## John S (Sep 9, 2006)

CutStudio will import your file, but you will need to create a vector path to cut. The program has a feature that will take a shot at finding the edges of the design and create a vector path around the outside edges. You might be able to get what you want.

Starting with a vector file will give you the sharpest results.


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

You can import .bmp or .jpg's into CutStudio, but not .png (at least not that I'm aware of). I've found that the vector tracing program built into CutStudio is not very good. It will work ok on some simple shapes, but always seems to mess up a few areas. You can go in and edit the tracing path yourself, but that can be a pain if it's a lot of editing. Illustrator will convert raster files into vectors pretty well, and it has a CutStudio plug-in that is handy. Corel Draw might also, but not sure.


----------



## dheer1um (Jan 14, 2007)

I am trying to create a online designer for text like the one at spreadshirt. I just want to know what format the spreadshirt designer is using t store the text and how to convert it into cutstudio readable format


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

dheer1um said:


> I am trying to create a online designer for text like the one at spreadshirt. I just want to know what format the spreadshirt designer is using t store the text and how to convert it into cutstudio readable format


Most likely the spreadshirt designer outputs vector graphics for their cutter to use.


----------

